# Perros



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

O.K. we saw the proud cat people....let's see some good DAWG pics.
This is Quirt......


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Hannah and my son. But this was 6-7 years ago. She's a bit grayer now.


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

*Perro*

Here is my dog a 6 year old Golden Retriever.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Here's a few....*

Kody is 8 going on 9 in pics. (the red dog)

And Zoe my fishing partner is now 8 years old.

Later........Kelly


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Good looking healer!!!


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Here's mine. She was two at the time and is now four. She's jack russell and chihuahua mix. She'll climb trees trying to catch squirrels.

Brian


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

*My best friend*

1. Murphy is Buddy's best pal. They are inseperable. He is a rescued Terrior mix.
2. Buddy my best friend. He is a 3 1/2 yr old Aussie/Healer mix.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Kitchens said:


> Good looking healer!!!


Thanks she's a mix. Mixed with what is the question...lol She's a great dog.

Here's my dad's heeler. He's an awesome dog.


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

Thats one serious looking Healer.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Heres Baxter


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

*Nice Weimer*

Here's Roxie, 5 year old RatTerrier and Millie, our 9 year old Weimer ...

Mutt & Jeff ... best buds


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

*MY dog.*

This is my pride and joy SAGE. She is 8, loves to hunt and fish. Christmas day 2004 at the ranch. Kenedy, Tx


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

*Smile*

Is it true that pets and owners begin to look alike?


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

*That is just downright wrong!*

Man that picture gives me the creeps.
Sometimes it even tries to smile at me.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

*My fishing buddy...*

This is *Sgt. Major Reginold Dundee* (Reggie) our 4 year old heeler. Fishing, hunting, kids, toys. Best friend and companion.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*here are my two*

Well, they are the girls. Im just the feeder and pooper scooper. Caramel and Roxy. My two growing, NOISY, beagles.

Zac


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

*my little cowboy*

this is my not so happy at the time JEFFERY ALAN LONGFELLOW


----------



## Gordeaux (Jan 12, 2005)

heres my girl


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

*pug*

here is my pug


----------

